# Update on possible stroke



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am happy to say that Opie is home after 4 days in the hospital. The vet still cannot say for sure exactly what the cause is but it is a neurological issue. He finally started eating a bit on his own yesterday. Bebe is the only other bird that is allowed to be with Opie for now, as the vet does not want Opie to have too much activity now. I never saw two happier boys when they saw each other. Instant beak tapping and head bobbing, they were feeding each other and preening each other. Just being back with his buddy has made Opie feel better. He is a bit clumsy when going from perch to perch vertically but he is managing. So for now things seem to be looking good, the worst part of Opie's day now is me giving him his meds.
These are the two boys below, Opie on the left, Bebe on the right, the picture was taken a few months ago.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good....I am sure being home with at least one of his pal's will be very beneficial for him. I hope that is the end of the problem's for him....


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Good....I am sure being home with at least one of his pal's will be very beneficial for him. I hope that is the end of the problem's for him....


I hope so too. 
Thanks


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome home, Opie. He will improve every day now that he is back with his friend Bebe. Good luck with the meds. Keep us posted.


----------



## AudreyMcDonough (Jan 3, 2015)

So glad to hear that he is home and on the mend! Being back with Bebe is sure to be good medicine as well. Neurological issues scream B vitamins to me. If your vet has not told you to avoid them, I would do my level best to get him to eat as many greens as possible (avoiding the spinach and Swiss Chard as they interfere with calcium absorption) as they are rich sources of vitamin B.

Look forward to many more happy updates from you. Way to go Opie:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

AudreyMcDonough said:


> So glad to hear that he is home and on the mend! Being back with Bebe is sure to be good medicine as well. Neurological issues scream B vitamins to me. If your vet has not told you to avoid them, I would do my level best to get him to eat as many greens as possible (avoiding the spinach and Swiss Chard as they interfere with calcium absorption) as they are rich sources of vitamin B.
> 
> Look forward to many more happy updates from you. Way to go Opie:whoo::whoo:


He currently gets kale, romaine and watercress every day with some shredded carrots. I see him eating it but not sure how much he ingests.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yaaay! :jumping: I'm so glad Opie is back home with his friend, Bebe!!

I'm hoping Opie makes a full recovery from his ordeal and look forward to hearing periodic updates on his progress. :hug:

Opie - :urock:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wonderful news Opie will continue to improve now he is back in familiar surroundings I am sure. Bebe is obviously happier as well having his friend back where:budgie: he should be


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

arty2: I am so glad that your budgie is home and back with Bebe!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Opie has done well today (Saturday) he even flew a little today. He seems a little more tired than usual but after what he has been through I guess that is normal. Also he gets so stressed out from me giving him his meds it takes him a bit to calm down after the ordeal. Even though I hold him in a washcloth he squirms and twists and bites making it really difficult to get the meds in his mouth.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Opie has done well today (Saturday) he even flew a little today. He seems a little more tired than usual but after what he has been through I guess that is normal. Also he gets so stressed out from me giving him his meds it takes him a bit to calm down after the ordeal. Even though I hold him in a washcloth he squirms and twists and bites making it really difficult to get the meds in his mouth.

Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear Opie flew a little today. It's to be expected that he's tired after all he's been through, poor little fellow.

Shelby did the same thing when I had to give him medication twice a day as well. Just try to talk to Opie as calmly as possible during the process to help him through the ordeal. :hug:*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Opie, be a good boy and take your meds without a fuss. They will make you feel so much better.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm so glad to hear Opie flew a little today. It's to be expected that he's tired after all he's been through, poor little fellow.
> 
> Shelby did the same thing when I had to give him medication twice a day as well. Just try to talk to Opie as calmly as possible during the process to help him through the ordeal. :hug:*


I'll try that. I am sure he picks up on my being nervous. I have 2 other birds that I medicate daily, one has a testicular tumor and one an ovarian issue, they are tame and easy to medicate, totally opposite of Opie.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

*Back in the hospital*

Poor Opie has been back in the hospital since Tuesday. He has again become very unsteady. He was totally disoriented when he tried to fly and fell on the floor. The vet, who is an experienced avian vet, cannot seem to figure out what is causing this. He did some x-rays yesterday and nothing unusual showed up. When Opie is just sitting on a perch he is pretty steady but the second he gets a bit nervous or excited he gets really off balance. It does not seem to be any type of vitamin/mineral deficiency, although from the symptoms one might think that. I am going to visit him today and see if the vet has any more info on what might be causing this.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear Opie has had a relapse. I hope the vet can figure out what's going on with him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sure since you are seeing an experienced Avian Vet he will look into all possibilities. 
I just wondered if he's already checked for an inner ear infection which might cause problems for Opie with his balance?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, he checked his ears. He is leaning towards some type of brain inflammation issue. He rattled off some long name which had itis on the end indicating an inflammatory issue. One of the meds he was given is something that can only be given for 3 days at a time and that seems to have helped. He let me bring him home to see how he does. He is on Azium, DMG, and milk thistle at home. He is in a F040 cage with his buddy Bebe. I put a false bottom in the cage at the half way point with a towel on it and paper towels over that so if he falls at least he does not have far to fall, also extra perches so he does not have to jump too far between perches. So far he is doing pretty well, although his balance is not quite normal it is better than it was at the beginning of his hospital stay. Opie and Bebe were so happy to see each other, they were instantly head bobbing and feeding each other and Bebe won't leave his side.


----------



## RusselltheGrey (Jan 31, 2015)

I sure hope he gets better and soon. One of the best medicines is your loved one at your side. I'm so glad he has him to help him get through this. And of course YOU for being a loving friend who takes the best care of him you can. Sending lots of positive thoughts his way. Please take care.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

RusselltheGrey said:


> I sure hope he gets better and soon. One of the best medicines is your loved one at your side. I'm so glad he has him to help him get through this. And of course YOU for being a loving friend who takes the best care of him you can. Sending lots of positive thoughts his way. Please take care.


Thanks, he is much happier at home. It was killing me to see him at the vet so scared and without his buddy at his side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you have Opie home with Bebe.
You are taking great care of him. :hug:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad you have Opie home with Bebe.
> You are taking great care of him. :hug:*


Thanks, Bebe and I are doing our best.


----------

